

Why Steven Sinofsky is out at Microsoft - Several plausible reasons - Reltair
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/11/why-steven-sinofsky-is-out-at-microsoft/

======
silentmars
It might be helpful to add the article's subtitle, so that it reads: "Why
Steven Sinofsky is out at Microsoft - Let's Make Some Guesses"

~~~
Reltair
Added part of the article's subtitle to make it more clear.

~~~
001sky
Actual> _Of several plausible reasons, only one rings true._

~~~
mikeash
Is ringing true anything like being true?

------
crag
Maybe he left because, you know... he wanted too?

~~~
macspoofing
Maybe, but probably not.

------
j_baker
Much more likely than Ballmer not feeling that Sinofsky is up to snuff for the
CEO's job is that Ballmer is afraid the Board may view Sinofsky as a better
candidate for the job than him. There _have_ been some calls for Microsoft to
get rid of Ballmer, and it's more difficult for them to do so if there are
fewer viable alternatives.

~~~
kvb
Under this theory, you believe that Ballmer can unilaterally have Sinofsky
removed without board approval? Or the board just unthinkingly goes along with
him, even though it removes a high-profile leader in the organization?

~~~
j_baker
It's called scapegoating. All you have to do is convince the board that
someone else is responsible for all the company's problems, then you not only
get rid of an opponent, but make yourself look good in the process. It's a
win-win for one person. :-)

Of course, this is just speculation.

------
mariusmg
It's out because he was fired. It's as simple as that.

------
zargath
maybe microsoft just wanted Forstall to take over ? :-P

------
taligent
Surprised this hasn't been posted:

[http://allthingsd.com/20121113/in-the-sinofsky-departure-
bil...](http://allthingsd.com/20121113/in-the-sinofsky-departure-bill-gates-
sided-with-the-other-steve-ballmer-at-microsoft/)

Basically Sinofsky was fired because Ballmer/Gates wanted more
collaboration/integration between the other divisions. And Sinofsky is famous
for protecting his fiefdom. Very similar to Forstall.

